# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  Big 2L coke bottle available at Carrefour for DIY CO2

## torque6

Just to share if anyone needs it for their diy yeast/sugar Co2 systems. Bought mine today at $1.80; carrefour Suntec city.

----------


## jason6142004

is the cap same as the standard bottles?? :Jump for joy:

----------


## torque6

seem so, by the way, nothing new on 2L bottles, saw NTUC carrying them as well. Have always read with DIY Co2 setup that we cannot find coke bottles with 2L, so thought i posted for reference. But they are everywhere now  :Sad:

----------


## Aquaboyy

> seem so, by the way, nothing new on 2L bottles, saw NTUC carrying them as well. Have always read with DIY Co2 setup that we cannot find coke bottles with 2L, so thought i posted for reference. But they are everywhere now


yes they recently introduce 2L coke.  :Grin:

----------


## xaine

That's a sizable amount. Now, how long will the sugar/yeast mix last in a 2L bottle ?

----------

